# My Name Is Rumpleforeskin



## Rumple (Nov 16, 2010)

I have been growing weed and writing about it a long time. Some of you may have seen me around on other sites. I always keep it positive and friendly. Just have not had a chance to do it here. 

For some reason every spelling of my name has been taken and banned. Not sure why anyone whould want to use my name. I tried to comment in the open forum and was banned as soon as it was posted. I think I am missing something.

I am the real Rumpleforeskin, not someone using this name to disrupt the vibe.

Peace, R.


----------



## marijuananation (Nov 16, 2010)

to be honest with you the name is kinda lame, I dont think many people will even know who you are. but welcome to RIU none the less.

Peace and Happy Growing


----------



## Rumple (Nov 16, 2010)

marijuananation said:


> to be honest with you the name is kinda lame, I dont think many people will even know who you are. but welcome to RIU none the less.
> 
> Peace and Happy Growing


 
I know that this name is one that reeks of weirdness. Not sure what I was thinking when I chose it. Wish I could have made it something real cool (like yours), but it seems to have stuck with me.

Google: Bubble Bucket . Thats me. Been writing about DWC for a while. Have no idea how I got on top of Google.

Thanks for making me feel welcome.
R.


----------



## Japanfreak (Nov 16, 2010)

Because most grass sites allow bots?


----------



## Rumple (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice to see you over here Freak. Not sure what a bot is (do I want one for Christmas?)


----------



## marijuananation (Nov 16, 2010)

haha!! I want one I want one !!! (or do I?)............


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Nov 16, 2010)

Rumple said:


> I have been growing weed and writing about it a long time. Some of you may have seen me around on other sites. I always keep it positive and friendly. Just have not had a chance to do it here.
> 
> For some reason every spelling of my name has been taken and banned. Not sure why anyone whould want to use my name. I tried to comment in the open forum and was banned as soon as it was posted. I think I am missing something.
> 
> ...


*Welcome aboard. Awesome thread on that other site. Helped me a bunch getting started in water.* *I'll keep an eye out for your posts. 
*


----------



## marijuananation (Nov 16, 2010)

*Rump*,

Thats my new name for you, I hope you dont mind.. lol 

I just checked out your *lets-build-bubble-bucket* thread over at GC..
Pretty slick tutorial, well written.. 

I would recommend that you copy that tutorial over here to RIU.
I'm sure that alot of people would really enjoy and appreciate that tutorial over here.

Share your knowledge..
Knowledge is Power

Peace and Happy Growing​


----------



## Ernst (Nov 16, 2010)

Welcome but RumpledForeSkin would be better.. Still a little icky.

Oh Well Welcome to RIU .. 

One is a Verb mine would be a noun .. do you see?


----------



## guy incognito (Nov 16, 2010)

Welcome. I have been successfully using the cloner I built from your guide.


----------



## budlover13 (Nov 16, 2010)

Welcome Rumple! Glad to have you here! I just PM'ed a link to another member here of that bubble bucket DIY from the other forum. This is where I keep my grow journals because I like the site and ease of use. Stop in and take a look. I would be honored! Getting ready to build your bubble bucket design.

To all other RIU members, Rumple knows what he's doing. Nice guy, LOTS of knowledge, and more than willing to help others! I owe most of my humble grow to him.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/372984-budlover13s-2nd-cfl-grape-ape.html


----------



## Rumple (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome guys. I have tried posting a few responses but get banned by one of the admins as soon as I do it. Any one know what gives?


----------



## budlover13 (Nov 16, 2010)

Rumple said:


> Thanks for the welcome guys. I have tried posting a few responses but get banned by one of the admins as soon as I do it. Any one know what gives?


Seeing what I can find.


----------



## Rumple (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks, I will give this another try, if they ban me again I will move on. 

Said I was banned for spam last time. I answered a question regarding LED lights. All I said was "it would be hard to replace your HID with a LED lamp", nothing more was said then that. It was my first post. Ten minutes later I was banned.. Reason was: No spam.
Not sure if I was mistaken for some other person. Every spelling of my name was taken and banned.


----------



## guy incognito (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## potroast (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm sorry for the trouble you're having. l'll check into it for you, and fix you right up. 

Thanks for playing


----------



## potroast (Nov 17, 2010)

The surgery was a success!

Your foreskin is reattached.


----------



## budlover13 (Nov 17, 2010)

guy incognito said:


>


No trap here incognito. Thank you potroast.


----------



## overlord (Nov 17, 2010)

Hey Rump, read your DIY's many times. welcome and glad to have you here.


----------



## via Vio (Nov 18, 2010)

I've seen some of your threads on GC. Inspirational 2 plant yields.


----------



## Rumple (Nov 20, 2010)

potroast said:


> The surgery was a success!
> 
> Your foreskin is reattached.


Thanks, can you tell me why the admins here felt it was cool to welcome me with a life long ban? If it was a mistake, could we get my proper name back?


----------



## Spoc (Nov 20, 2010)

Glad to have you aboard Rumple; I've seen your name and classic scout picture over at thc talk. Actually your referenced in almost all the forums I frequent. You've garnered cult like status. Welcome to RIU, you certainly will be an asset to the community...


----------



## Rumple (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks Spoc


----------



## potroast (Nov 20, 2010)

Rumple said:


> Thanks, can you tell me why the admins here felt it was cool to welcome me with a life long ban? If it was a mistake, could we get my proper name back?



It should be back and available for you to use now. I'm sorry for the cryptic response, I was trying to be clever. If you were banned for spam, sometimes new members get banned for posting links when they have few posts. Let me know if everything works the way you want it to.


----------



## OB 1 (Nov 21, 2010)

Welcome to RIU! This is like a breath of fresh air compared to my old home. See you around the forums.


----------

